# Bluetooth to usb converter



## binaryhackerman (Aug 28, 2007)

This is basically a repost of mine from the g4 tech support forum because i want some more eyes...

I am looking for something like this that would have a USB A female port and that the computer would see as a normal USB port or hub. I am looking to use it to turn an old IBM model M into a bluetooth keyboard but it could really be used for anything usb... what do you all think??


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Is this the kind of thing you are looking for?

http://www.dlink.com/products/?pid=34


----------



## binaryhackerman (Aug 28, 2007)

I would say that that is the inverse of what i am looking for... my bc has a builtin bluetooth module so i want a device that would pair with the pc and then provide a usb port to plug into... i can diagram if you think it would help


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Okay, I see what you mean now.

I don't know of any bluetooth devices that can do that. You could build a little device that plugged a bluetooth dongle into it and had a USB plug for the keyboard, but that would need a power source (battery) and probably a microcontroller... that seems like a lot of work.

Would this work a bit better for you? It's not bluetooth, but sort of gives you what you are looking for (and has a couple extra USB ports for a flashdrive, etc).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817394024&Tpk=belkin+cablefree


Edit: On second thought, I wonder if you could use a simple battery powered USB hub to connect the bluetooth device and keyboard? I'm not sure this would work though.


----------



## binaryhackerman (Aug 28, 2007)

yeah i was thinking that oh i could just get a hub bower it with a battery pack and plug the stuff in but but i don't think that would work because a micro controller might not have to be used for the usb connection i am almost certain it would have to handle a driver defiantly for the bluetoooth adapter and maybe for the ps/2 to usb converter too... my next semester starts Tuesday and as fate would have it one of the classes i am taking is about microcomputers... maybe i can get it done there... i really don't understand why they haven't come up with this yet... it would make locating printers and other perphrials that don't draw power from usb so much easer... probably the 7 paired item bluetooth limit... that looks about like what i want but it doesn't say if it is bluetooth or has to use it's own dongle(proprietary?) and it is belkin which has a bad rep with a lot of people including my self...


----------



## binaryhackerman (Aug 28, 2007)

u have been looking around and have found some solutions that are based on 802.11G... that would be cool if it could use the existing wireless network but it needs it's own dongle, so it seems that it may just be a matter of time as bluetooth built in has still not really caught on yet... i just found an article that the belkin hub uses UWB to transmit which is why it is slow...


----------

